

Brightbox launches IPv6 for Cloud Servers - jeremyjarvis
http://brightbox.com/blog/2012/01/11/ipv6-servers/

======
caiusdurling
Administrating servers over IPv6 without having to put a public IPv4 address
on the server is pretty damn awesome.

~~~
waitwhat
If you only ever need to do system administration from one or two known
locations that you can test in advance, this works.

But if you're travelling and need to connect _now_ over a mobile data network
or public wifi or any one of a myriad configurations that don't reliably
support IPv6, then you might be disappointed.

~~~
justincormack
I usually ssh first to a server that has ipv6 in that situation. Which is as
roundabout as NAT of course.

------
bjpirt
Good news, although it saddens me a bit that this should _be_ news

